# A little Confused



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

I've been here for awhile but darned if I STILL don't understand thyroid results..

I have been symptomatic again..seems my symptoms are always the same when i know things are off on my thyroid

1) heart palps

2) shortness of breath or can't catch my breathe

3) weak feeling like can't walk up the stairs w/o feeling winded

This happens at random times--I'm now on Nature-Throid - 16.25 I felt great for about 3 months..now back to heart palps and SOB

Just wondering.. my FreeT3 seems a bit higher than the previous readings.. just curious if that would give the symptoms

also wondering.. from my readings would a higher dose of NT be beneficial or am I getting too much?

I'd appreciate any thoughts or opinions and I know you all aren't doctors 

also, my dox won't take reverse T3 ect.. I'm going to have to pay out of pocket for those privately..and I've changed my doc/PCP 2x's

Here are my latest results

3/6/18

TSH--2.04 --- 0.30 - 5.00 mcIU/mL

FreeT4--1.28 --- 0.80 - 1.80 ng/dL

FreeT3--3.2 --- 2.0 - 4.4 pg/mL

Previous Results:

12/8/17

TSH-- 1.83

FreeT4 -- 1.16

FreeT3 -- 2.6

Results on 10/16/17

TSH -- 4.21

Free T4 -- 1.40


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your FT4 is still a smidge low and your FT3 is right at the midpoint of the range, so you could use an increase. However, have you ever tested TSI and reverse T3? You've got low levels of TPOAb and if you've got TSI at all it could be competing with that. Also, if your reverse T3 is too high it could explain your symptoms, too. It can be a puzzle at times, unfortunately!


----------



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi Jenny..Thank you for responding.. what is TSI? and TPOAb? I have surgery next Tues.. (eye) so, hoping being symptomatic won't inhibit surgery.. XO


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

TSI and TRAb are both thyroid antibodies. TSI is a marker for Graves and TPOAb is a marker for Hashi's; it looks like you've had TPOAb tested before based on your signature (you have it as TPO (Microsomal Antibody).


----------



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

OK! Thank you..I remember having one that was 4,998.. that's when i was diagnosed with Hashimoto's.. I've never quite understood the levels though.. I was doing very good on Nature Throid 16.25 which is the smallest, but suddenly I can feel the heart palps, shortness of breath which are my 'usual' indicators that there's something off in my levels.. granted, they're not too bad but feeling the symptoms is kinda scary & disheartening.. wouldn't mind so much if i wasn't having surgery next Tuesday.. All smiles and grateful for all the help!


----------

